# Final Round:Lontano, lontanoRenata Tebaldi, Carlo Bergonzi GERALDINE FARRAR e EDMOND CLÉMENT



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

This was exttremely tough for me because both couples blended beautifully together and sounded wonderful. By a smidge I think the one that was slightly more to my liking was the Bergonzi/Tebaldi pair.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I voted for each of these pairs. Now if we could have Tebaldi and Clément paired..

Like nina foresti above, I prefer Tebaldi and Bergonzi, who have the very sound of the opera in their voices (in my mind), and have that idiomatic thing.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

So difficult... We can actually hear the voices better in the Farrar/Clement, even if the vocal timbres are less accurately reproduced, and what we hear is perfectly exquisite work from both of them. Tebaldi and Bergonzi may or may not be as subtle, but they're so recessed its hard to tell. Since Farrar and Clement leave nothing to be desired, I'll give them my vote.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I love making it tough for you


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Well, I found this one easy. Clement and Farrar have wonderful voices and blend together superbly, but I just find Tebaldi and Bergonzi mesmerising in comparison. They are far more involved.

The version of this duet that Tebaldi and Di Stefano did in the studio (before Mefistofele was remade with Del Monaco in) is often considered the best.

N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh gosh! Do I have to choose? I voted for both couples in their individual rounds and find it hard to separate them now. I do like Clément in particular. However I think I'm going for Tebaldi and Bergonzi, who seem just that bit more involved and more mesmerising.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The Conte said:


> Well, I found this one easy. Clement and Farrar have wonderful voices and blend together superbly, but I just find Tebaldi and Bergonzi mesmerising in comparison. They are far more involved.
> 
> The version of this duet that Tebaldi and Di Stefano did in the studio (before Mefistofele was remade with Del Monaco in) is often considered the best.
> 
> N.


I didnt see it


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

If that isn't a dead heat I don't know what is! Interestingly, the only clear distinction I can make is that in this case, I felt the older recording assisted the singers in a way that the modern, live recording did not....I assume this was the Carnegie Hall with Ghiaurov?....Tebaldi's voice kept disappearing on me. But, not knowing the piece, on one hearing I found both renditions captivating. 

I'm giving it to the moderns for two reasons. . As great as Bergonzi's singing is, Clement is right there with him, phrase for phrase. But Bergonzi's middle is, to me, absolutely gorgeous and this piece practically lives there. And the second reason is that in a dead heat, I have to go with my favorite!


----------

